# Jacuzzi tub



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I got me a jacuzzi tub today for $20. I'm going to clean the rust with CLR. 
Then I'm going to fill it with water in the hot summer and lay in it with a tall glass of ice tea and watch the chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't wait to see the pictures of that thing in use! Good laugh for today!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nah, it's my new compost "bin."


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

You could stomp grapes in it


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

boskelli1571 said:


> You could stomp grapes in it


LOL not a bad idea!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't you have a compost pile like everyone else?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Can't you have a compost pile like everyone else?


I had one for the past several years but the pressure treated wood rotted from all the rain last year. I guarantee you this tub wont rot lol.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

While we are on the subject of composting my mom wants a compost bin and since I'm the only one in the family that goes outside to do chicken stuff and yard work I'm going to be her compost and garden man but I have no idea what or how to compost?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> While we are on the subject of composting my mom wants a compost bin and since I'm the only one in the family that goes outside to do chicken stuff and yard work I'm going to be her compost and garden man but I have no idea what or how to compost?


There are several web sites (Mother Earth News etc.) that tell you how to.
It depends on whether you want fast or slow compost. If you want it quickly, you can buy or build a compost drum, fill with brown compost (leaves, dry stuff) and green (poop, grass clippings etc.). Fill about 2/3 full and turn daily. In good hot temps your compost will be 'cooked' in a few weeks.
I'm lazy - I prefer slow - I keep 3 large bins open. Fill one up then start with the next and so on. In summer months, if you turn regularly you will have decent compost ready for the Fall.
Or if you prefer to just make a 'mountain', wait for the fall when all the beds are empty, just layer on your compost, cover lightly with some dirt, peat moss, mulch what-have-you and till in spring.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the lazy way too lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't have a compost bin,per se,but I keep all my old bedding in two piles.One gets the fresh,the other is "cooking? for six months.Makes an excellent fertile soil for the garden and in late spring/early summer it's full of fat,juicy earthworms for fishing.


----------

